# Applet in "Dynamic Web Projekt" - Kann Klasse nich



## Conrad (3. Dez 2007)

Hallo,
habe ein kleines Applet geschrieben und möchte dieses in eine jsp Datei einbinden. Habe hier im Forum nach Lösungen gesucht, aber die passende Antwort leider nicht gefunden. Was ich bisher habe:


```
<jsp:plugin code="MemApplet.class" codebase="applet" type="applet" jreversion="1.2" width="160" height="150">
		<jsp:fallback>
			Hier sollte das neue Applet stehen	
		</jsp:fallback>
	</jsp:plugin>
```

Es kommt leider immer die Fehlermeldung, dass die Klasse nicht gefunden werden kann. Dann habe ich versucht die Klasse in die web.xml einzutragen:


```
<servlet>
		<servlet-name>memApplet</servlet-name>
		<servlet-class>memory.MemApplet</servlet-class>
	</servlet>
	
	<servlet-mapping>
		<servlet-name>memApplet</servlet-name>
		<url-pattern>/mem_applet</url-pattern>
	</servlet-mapping>
```

und entsprechend geändert:

```
<jsp:plugin code="mem_applet" ... ... ...
```

Hat aber leider auch nicht funktioniert. Was kann ich tun?
Für alle Antworten im Voraus vielen Dank.

Conrad[/quote]


----------



## Guest (3. Dez 2007)

Hab das mit der web.xml verworfen, hab noch weitergegoogelt und es jetzt so versucht:

```
<jsp:plugin code="MemApplet.class" codebase="/WEB-INF/classes/memory" type="applet" jreversion="1.2" width="160" height="150">
		<jsp:fallback>
			Hier sollte das neue Applet stehen	
		</jsp:fallback>
	</jsp:plugin>
```

Geht aber auch nicht -> class not found exception??!!


----------



## ms (4. Dez 2007)

Wie sieht denn deine Packagestruktur aus?

ms


----------

